# Just made a short fishing video with my new GoPro Hero 3



## tnriverluver (Nov 5, 2012)

Thought I would share. Fish catching starts about 1 minute in. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nmFZxkQ60Q&feature=youtu.be

All small fish this day but caught 50 or so in two hours. Fun day on the water.


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2012)

Great video! I liked the motorcycle videos I watched too. :beer:


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Outstanding day at fishing! Always fun to make videos of good days on the water, and even more fun to watch later on and think back...."yep, that was a good day there!" 

Had a day like that myself, yesterday morning, fishing for winter trout, trolling mirro-lures, caught 8 in about 2 hours. 8) I've had days where I limited out (10 trout) in 45 minutes, and we've had quite a few days where we caught and released up to 40 spot tail bass. I need to figure out how to mount my camera on my fishing rod, or something like that, to make things easier. I use a little hand-held Kodak waterproof camera, and sometimes, trying to fish, run the boat, AND the camera, is a major PITA.


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 5, 2012)

Jim said:


> Great video! I liked the motorcycle videos I watched too. :beer:


I have many more that are much better and better quality but they are all blocked because of the music. :roll: Copyright crap! Still trying to find a way around it without having to remake the whole thing.


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 5, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Outstanding day at fishing! Always fun to make videos of good days on the water, and even more fun to watch later on and think back...."yep, that was a good day there!"
> 
> Had a day like that myself, yesterday morning, fishing for winter trout, trolling mirro-lures, caught 8 in about 2 hours. 8) I've had days where I limited out (10 trout) in 45 minutes, and we've had quite a few days where we caught and released up to 40 spot tail bass. I need to figure out how to mount my camera on my fishing rod, or something like that, to make things easier. I use a little hand-held Kodak waterproof camera, and sometimes, trying to fish, run the boat, AND the camera, is a major PITA.


Thats the nice thing I learned already about the GoPro. It has a loop recording mode, set it to loop for five minutes, when you catch a fish hit the button and it starts a new loop. Doesn't eat up all the memory during dead times by just letting it run.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 6, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Great video! I liked the motorcycle videos I watched too. :beer:
> ...


I assume that you are adding the music tracks to your videos as part of the edit for show process. Unless I'm wrong, the copyright enforcement online is based on the music title as part of the content. If that's the case, you could probably just change the title of the track before inserting it into the edit. 

Perhaps creating a folder for the music before you start the edit then adding copies of the tracks in the order you want them to the folder changing the titles to Track1, Track2, etc. might make this process a bit less of a PITA to do. Unfortunately, I'm not sure it will help with already created videos.

This is all speculation based on how the copyright might be enforced, but it may be worth a shot with one video to try it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 6, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Great video! I liked the motorcycle videos I watched too. :beer:
> ...




Post it to vimeo, they don't have all the copyright issues like screw-tube. I've posted videos on you tube that weren't blocked, and then, months later, suddenly, it's blocked. Like I said, Vimeo isn't wishy-washy about the content, or the music.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 6, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Outstanding day at fishing! Always fun to make videos of good days on the water, and even more fun to watch later on and think back...."yep, that was a good day there!"
> ...



Well, usually, I don't start rolling camera until I have a fish on. But, again, that's a lot of multi-tasking, trying to concentrate on not losing the fish (trout have very soft mouths, if you try to horse one to the boat, you will definitely lose it) scrambling for the net, trying to drive the boat, reeling in the other line so it doesn't get tangled, AND running the camera, without dropping it, and trying to keep it focused on the action....whew! I need a camera man, LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 6, 2012)

DocWatson said:


> tnriverluver said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...




Nope, sorry, it doesn't work that way. They don;t care what the title is, that's not what gets it blocked. They have a program that scans the video as it's being uploaded. If the program finds more than 30 seconds of copyrighted content, then, the person posting the video will be notified by email that the video contains copyrighted material. 

SOME copyrighted material will still be available on youtube, but others, especially if it's from WMG (Warner Music Group), will likely be blocked. The bitch about it is that the original poster of the video can still watch it on youtube, it plays just fine for them, but no one else can watch it. So, the only way you can find out if it's blocked to others, is to sign out of the youtube account, and look up the video, and see what happens. 

And as I said before, sometimes, it will be available, but later on they may block it, and vice versa. My sailing video with the CSN song "Southern Cross" was blocked last year when I posted it to youtube, but this year, it's available. Meanwhile, another video I had of flounder gigging, with Ozzy Osbourne's song "Shot In The Dark" was previously available, but is now blocked. WTF :?: :?: :?: 

I wish screw-tube would post a link that shows specifically which songs they block, be even better with a search engine, so anyone making a video can enter the song and check to see if it's blocked, BEFORE going through the trouble of making a video, only to have it blocked. Especially for people like me, who make videos, and they choreograph the music to the video....having to use a different song means changing the ENTIRE video to make everything flow correctly.

As I said before, this is why I have a vimeo account. Anything blocked by youtube, I post to my vimeo account, both so people can see it, and as a slap in youtube's face. If they keep it up, eventually, the only videos on youtube are going to be worthless videos, anything of quality will be on vimeo.


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for all that info. I will definitely look into a Vimeo acct. I have a lot of friends that I would love to be able to see some of these without having to make everyone a DVD. Most of these are actually one to two hours long in total!!!!!!


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 6, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> Thanks for all that info. I will definitely look into a Vimeo acct. I have a lot of friends that I would love to be able to see some of these without having to make everyone a DVD. Most of these are actually one to two hours long in total!!!!!!




That't the other beauty of vimeo vs. youtube.....you tube limits videos to 10 minutes or less (which, honestly, most people's attention span is about 5 minutes, and that should be the length of an average video, unless it can't be summed up in 5 minutes or less) 

Vimeo, as far as I know, at least, has no restrictions on duration of video, but they do have a limit of the amount of Mb of content you're allowed to upload in a 7 day period, I think it's 500 Mb, which is a LOT of video.


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 6, 2012)

Vimeo for the WIN!!!! This is one of the videos that was blocked on YouTube. No issues so far on Vimeo.  Enjoy!!! https://vimeo.com/52937791


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh!! And a little 2 amendment celebration today  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaGQhsKi9D8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 6, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> Oh!! And a little 2 amendment celebration today  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaGQhsKi9D8&feature=youtu.be



Nice work! =D> NO better way to celebrate freedom than exercising the 2A, because it is this right which protects all others! 

Now, let's see some footage of steel plates and gongs, and maybe some water jugs full of red dye and water!

Surprisingly, being the gun nut that I am, I only have 1 shooting video on youtube, but I intend to remedy that soon, with some more shooting videos. :mrgreen:


----------



## wihil (Nov 7, 2012)

There's a Gopro 3 now? Holy cow technology moves quick! I gotta get me one of these things, they're just too cool.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 8, 2012)

My girlfriend took this footage today, with her Kodak. Turns out that by hanging the camera strap around her neck, the camera's weight is balanced so the lens is pointed out, and pretty stable.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99FYsKUTh0I&list=UUHYpuGo2zvfQcgL2J7VdAqA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 8, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> My girlfriend took this footage today, with her Kodak. Turns out that by hanging the camera strap around her neck, the camera's weight is balanced so the lens is pointed out, and pretty stable.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99FYsKUTh0I&list=UUHYpuGo2zvfQcgL2J7VdAqA&index=1&feature=plcp


That worked amazingly well! =D> Nice fish too!! Now I am hungry for fish dinner :LOL2:


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 8, 2012)

wihil said:


> There's a Gopro 3 now? Holy cow technology moves quick! I gotta get me one of these things, they're just too cool.


I was fixing to pull the trigger on a Gopro hero2 on Ebay and just happened to go to Gopros site to get a little more info on the particular model and suddenly Gopro Hero3 was listed instead of Hero2. Had just been there the night before LOL. It is much smaller than the Hero2!


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 8, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > My girlfriend took this footage today, with her Kodak. Turns out that by hanging the camera strap around her neck, the camera's weight is balanced so the lens is pointed out, and pretty stable.
> ...



I know, her video footage is a LOT better than mine! LOL I use a little hand-held camera, and it's a PITA trying to hold that, hold the rod, and drive the boat. I like her method a lot better.

We went out and caught 7 more today, she got video of that, too. We'll either post it on my channel, or on her channel, which shows up on my youtube channel.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want one of these so bad.....Maybe for Christmas if I'm lucky.

I liked watching your body language. I could almost feel when you were getting a bite because you would change your stance. I find myself doing the same thing. Kind of funny if you ask me.

Great vid.


----------



## tnriverluver (Nov 17, 2012)

fender66 said:


> I want one of these so bad.....Maybe for Christmas if I'm lucky.
> 
> I liked watching your body language. I could almost feel when you were getting a bite because you would change your stance. I find myself doing the same thing. Kind of funny if you ask me.
> 
> Great vid.


The cameras themselves are pretty cheap for what you actually get $200-400 depending on model. But damn everything else it takes to actually be able to use them runs the price up in a hurry. I probably have close to $1K tied up already and am just finally getting all the mounts, chargers, memory cards, storage case, lcd backpack, etc that I need. I still want to get at least another camera also for 2 different angles.  I finally today, after they did some software updates, was able to get my Iphone and camera to connect thru the cameras built in wifi. That is an awesome feature now to be able to control and view what I am filming through my phone. Amazing little device.


----------

